# Commonwealth Games anyone?



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2022)

Just watched England getting their first gold. Alex Yee in the men's triathlon. 

I'll probably watch a fair bit of the games I think.


----------



## steverob (29 Jul 2022)

Will definitely be watching as much as I can over the weekend.

Went up to Glasgow in 2014 and had a great time when they hosted the Commonwealths, but couldn't wangle any time off this year for Birmingham unfortunately despite it being closer to me, so it's going to have to be sat in front of the TV.


----------



## Chris S (29 Jul 2022)

The city has put on lots of side-events. One of them is a pop-up park with a copy of the King Kong statue that was situated in various locations around Birmingham in the 1970s.
https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/whats-on/whats-on-news/king-kong-park-birmingham-opening-24300025
I've just been over there. The new statue is all black. The original had bright red lips and nails, it looked like a bad drag act.


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Jul 2022)

I have tickets to a lot of events, going pretty much every day next week. I love live sports and spent a fortune in 2012 for the Olympics. This time the kids are old enough to be dragged along, but not too old for a cheap child's ticket.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jul 2022)

How do I enter the cycling?


----------



## Alex321 (29 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> How do I enter the cycling?



Get yourself to be a faster cyclist in some event than anybody currently being picked for a nation you have the option of competing for


----------



## Cycleops (29 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> How do I enter the cycling?


Practice.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jul 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Practice.



Practice entering?


----------



## Cycleops (29 Jul 2022)

Practice, then they might let you enter. You'll have more chance if you're trans gender of course.


----------



## Chislenko (29 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just watched England getting their first gold. Alex Yee in the men's triathlon.
> 
> I'll probably watch a fair bit of the games I think.



Quite uncanny how the New Zealand chap got a ten second penalty.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jul 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Practice, then they might let you enter. You'll have more chance if you're trans gender of course.



Been practicing over 50 years, where do I enter?


----------



## iandg (29 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just watched England getting their first gold. Alex Yee in the men's triathlon.
> 
> I'll probably watch a fair bit of the games I think.



Scotland have medals too


----------



## HumpTdumpty (30 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just watched England getting their first gold. Alex Yee in the men's triathlon.
> 
> I'll probably watch a fair bit of the games I think.








Great Atmosphere in and around Boldmere - I went around in 7 mins + two nights before on the non closed Rds 🤣🤣 they were going considerably quicker 👍


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jul 2022)

Wow ,sickening crash in the man's Keiron . Thankfully both riders ok but English rider was KOed .


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2022)

13 rider said:


> Wow ,sickening crash in the man's Keiron . Thankfully both riders ok but English rider was KOed .



Was horrible wasn’t it. Thank God he seems ok. I think he’ll be badly concussed though.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Was horrible wasn’t it. Thank God he seems ok. I think he’ll be badly concussed though.


Yes as bad as I've seen . Not something you want to watch .


----------



## Chislenko (30 Jul 2022)

The EBC as unbiased as ever 😟😟


----------



## wiggydiggy (30 Jul 2022)

I haven't yet but I enjoyed Mark Radcliffe's folk show this week as it was Commonwealth themed.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m001996b

This was a good song featured:


View: https://youtu.be/JP7EMy0WiFY


----------



## Beebo (31 Jul 2022)

Does anyone know why the English commonwealth anthem is Jerusalem. 
I get that Gid Save the Queen is a British anthem, but The English football and rugby teams both use God Save the Queen, when playing the home Nations so it doesn’t really make sense.


----------



## Chromatic (31 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> Does anyone know why the English commonwealth anthem is Jerusalem.
> I get that Gid Save the Queen is a British anthem, but The English football and rugby teams both use God Save the Queen, when playing the home Nations so it doesn’t really make sense.



I've no idea, but it's a much better tune and that's good enough for me.

What I'd like to know is why there's no shooting in these commonwealth games.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2022)

Just catching up with the track cycling ,Another horrific crash in the men's scratch race . Matt Walls went over the barrier and into the crowd !! . At least 1 spectator hospitalised and I think 3 rides in Hospital .


----------



## gavgav (1 Aug 2022)

A chap I work with was in the Velodrome and witnessed Matt Walls’ horrific crash. In his words, with the speed, impact and the mess it made of the bikes, it’s very lucky no one was even more seriously hurt than they already were, or even worse.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Aug 2022)

No spare bike for the Scottish chap in the Mountain Biking?

Mechanic having to fit a new rear mech and chain whilst the rider just has to hang around, poor lad was on for the bronze before his mishap.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> No spare bike for the Scottish chap in the Mountain Biking?
> 
> Mechanic having to fit a new rear mech and chain whilst the rider just has to hang around, poor lad was on for the bronze before his mishap.



Our local lad. I was a bit miffed when it happened.


----------



## T4tomo (3 Aug 2022)

Beebo said:


> Does anyone know why the English commonwealth anthem is Jerusalem.
> I get that Gid Save the Queen is a British anthem, but The English football and rugby teams both use God Save the Queen, when playing the home Nations so it doesn’t really make sense.



It make enormous sense at the commonwealth games you plonker

The Queen, as head of the Commonwealth, is head of state for every competing nation.


----------



## matticus (3 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It make enormous sense at the commonwealth games you plonker



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## matticus (3 Aug 2022)

Beebo said:


> Does anyone know why the English commonwealth anthem is Jerusalem.
> I get that Gid Save the Queen is a British anthem, but The English football and rugby teams both use God Save the Queen, when playing the home Nations so it doesn’t really make sense.



<googles> ... best explanation I've found is on Wiki:
At the Commonwealth Games, Team England has used "Jerusalem" as the victory anthem since 2010. The Commonwealth Games Council for England conducted a *poll of members of the public* which decided the anthem for the 2010 Commonwealth Games. The three options were "God Save the Queen", "Jerusalem" and "Land of Hope and Glory". *"Jerusalem" was the clear winner with 52% of the vote*; "Land of Hope and Glory" received 32% and "God Save the Queen" 12%


----------



## figbat (3 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> No spare bike for the Scottish chap in the Mountain Biking?
> 
> Mechanic having to fit a new rear mech and chain whilst the rider just has to hang around, poor lad was on for the bronze before his mishap.



Such an innocuous little fall too.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Aug 2022)

3x3 basketball, a great watch ... both finals were really tense, well done our lads and lasses ( gold & silver)


----------



## Beebo (3 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It make enormous sense at the commonwealth games you plonker
> 
> The Queen, as head of the Commonwealth, is head of state for every competing nation.



Oi. Less of the plonker. 😀


----------



## Chislenko (3 Aug 2022)

figbat said:


> Such an innocuous little fall too.



Just out of interest who came third, I assume the two New Zealand chaps came one and two but then there was a three way battle for third. Unfortunately with half a lap to go the All Inclusive BBC discriminated against those of us without a Smart TV and switched the finish to iPlayer!


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Just out of interest who came third, I assume the two New Zealand chaps came one and two but then there was a three way battle for third. Unfortunately with half a lap to go the All Inclusive BBC discriminated against those of us without a Smart TV and switched the finish to iPlayer!



You can also stream iplayer on a phone, PC, tablet 👍🏻


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Just out of interest who came third, I assume the two New Zealand chaps came one and two but then there was a three way battle for third. Unfortunately with half a lap to go the All Inclusive BBC discriminated against those of us without a Smart TV and switched the finish to iPlayer!



The Namibian


----------



## cougie uk (3 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> No spare bike for the Scottish chap in the Mountain Biking?
> 
> Mechanic having to fit a new rear mech and chain whilst the rider just has to hang around, poor lad was on for the bronze before his mishap.



Bike changes aren't allowed in MTB events. The mechanics can fix things in the technical area so they COULD have put a new mech on if they'd been ready for that. I think they just turned him into a single speed to get to the finish.


----------



## cougie uk (3 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Just out of interest who came third, I assume the two New Zealand chaps came one and two but then there was a three way battle for third. Unfortunately with half a lap to go the All Inclusive BBC discriminated against those of us without a Smart TV and switched the finish to iPlayer!



If you go onto the iPlayer now they have the MTB event as a separate program. And have it from start to finish. The attack is at 94mins into the program.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Aug 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Bike changes aren't allowed in MTB events. The mechanics can fix things in the technical area so they COULD have put a new mech on if they'd been ready for that. I think they just turned him into a single speed to get to the finish.



Right, I didn't know about no bike changes, probably the first time I have ever watched mountain biking, can't say I'll be in a hurry to watch it again to be honest, didn't do a lot for me.


----------



## cisamcgu (3 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Just out of interest who came third, I assume the two New Zealand chaps came one and two but then there was a three way battle for third. Unfortunately with half a lap to go the All Inclusive BBC discriminated against those of us without a Smart TV and switched the finish to iPlayer!



It switched to BBC2, as was explained just before the switch - only about 30 seconds was missed


----------



## Chislenko (3 Aug 2022)

cisamcgu said:


> It switched to BBC2, as was explained just before the switch - only about 30 seconds was missed



I did that but it was a totally different programme (BBC2 Wales)


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2022)

Why do they keep showing reruns of earlier stuff when there’s live races on.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Why do they keep showing reruns of earlier stuff when there’s live races on.




They EBC like to keep showing English success 🙂


----------



## cougie uk (3 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Right, I didn't know about no bike changes, probably the first time I have ever watched mountain biking, can't say I'll be in a hurry to watch it again to be honest, didn't do a lot for me.



I used to race MTB. Small races are a lot more fun than something like the Cwealth Games. The field is too small and too varied. 

First time I raced at Cannock Chase the start was downhill on grass and then a sharp left. It was wet. It was carnage. It was brilliant.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Aug 2022)

Just watched the women's 10,000 m . What a finish . It must be hard to follow such a successful mother . Well done Eilish


----------



## T4tomo (3 Aug 2022)

13 rider said:


> Just watched the women's 10,000 m . What a finish . It must be hard to follow such a successful mother . Well done Eilish



Me too, awesome performance.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> They EBC like to keep showing English success 🙂



What has a brakes company got to do with anything? Did you check your own link?


----------



## Chislenko (3 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> What has a brakes company got to do with anything? Did you check your own link?



I didn't put a link in Vic, does the site do that of it's own accord?


----------



## matticus (3 Aug 2022)

13 rider said:


> Just watched the women's 10,000 m . What a finish . It must be hard to follow such a successful mother . Well done Eilish



I got thrillz watching that. And some tears.

Is middle distance running THE best thing in athletics? Is it coz I grew up with Coe/Cram ...


----------



## Alex321 (4 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I didn't put a link in Vic, does the site do that of it's own accord?



Tere are a number of names or abbreviations which have an auto-link set up. That is one of them. As is the countries' favourite "bike" shop


----------



## Chislenko (4 Aug 2022)

Just out of curiosity I googled the Welsh swimmer who was taking part in the games, Medi Harris and indeed she was born in September. (Medi is Welsh for September).

I think I had a lucky escape, if my parents had applied the month of birth name I would have been called Chwefror!! (February)


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Aug 2022)

Good ride from Fred Wright in the TT ... some quality still to come, Rohan Dennis, Geraint Thomas, should be a good one


----------



## matticus (4 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I think I had a lucky escape, if my parents had applied the month of birth name I would have been called Chwefror!! (February)


That sounds quite a nice name - at least people wouldn't think you were Russian!


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Just out of interest who came third, I assume the two New Zealand chaps came one and two but then there was a three way battle for third. Unfortunately with half a lap to go the All Inclusive BBC discriminated against those of us without a Smart TV and switched the finish to iPlayer!



It switched to BBC two. As they announced.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> I got thrillz watching that. And some tears.
> 
> Is middle distance running THE best thing in athletics? Is it coz I grew up with Coe/Cram ...



Don't forget Peter Elliott.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Aug 2022)

Salty seadog said:


> Don't forget Peter Elliott.



I hope Steve Ovett doesn't look at this forum.....


----------



## matticus (4 Aug 2022)

_At the end of the day_, no-one can beat Steve Cram when it comes to saying "Champion"!


----------



## cougie uk (4 Aug 2022)

Crash and now a bike change for G ? Must be out of contention now ?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2022)

Shame for Geraint. Suppose he has to be happy with a bronze after the fall.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Aug 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Good ride from Fred Wright in the TT ... some quality still to come, Rohan Dennis, Geraint Thomas, should be a good one


Would have been close if G had stayed upright . Super ride from Fred big gap to 4th


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Aug 2022)

13 rider said:


> Would have been close if G had stayed upright . Super ride from Fred big gap to 4th



Very close! That's a tricky TT course for sure ... wonder what the Warwick road race is like? G should go well, fingers crossed.


----------



## Spartak (4 Aug 2022)

Off to the Athletics tomorrow evening... 👍


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Aug 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Very close! That's a tricky TT course for sure ... wonder what the Warwick road race is like? G should go well, fingers crossed.



Seeing as the route is right on my doorstep (party in the front garden to watch about 400m from the finish line) I can comment. The route is terrible, all the roads I that are used by local cyclists to get out of the area to more interesting roads. It will include tight roundabouts, speed humps, potholes and is basically flat. Should be a good race.


----------



## matticus (4 Aug 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> The route is terrible, all the roads I that are used by local cyclists to get out of the area to more interesting roads. It will include tight roundabouts, speed humps, potholes and is basically flat. *Should be a good race*.


Yup, that's what matters - good road-race circuits rarely make good leisure routes! (and as Poland/Burgo have shown, hills aren't always such a great idea  )


----------



## Chislenko (5 Aug 2022)

I can't watch any more of it, the bias is just rediculous.


----------



## Beebo (6 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I can't watch any more of it, the bias is just rediculous.



Are you watching the bowling too? 😀


----------



## Spartak (6 Aug 2022)

What a fantastic evening at the Commonwealth Games.... 👍

Lots of great athletics to watch and cheer on. The atmosphere inside the stadium was amazing.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Aug 2022)

Been watching the women's road race ,I have cycled some of the roads there on which is quite cool .Any locals out watching @Milkfloat ? If so wave for the telly


----------



## Chislenko (7 Aug 2022)

I notice "fastest losers" are now called "fastest non automatic qualifiers"

Is this so their feelings aren't hurt?


----------



## Beebo (9 Aug 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne and Tony Iommi both deserve Gold medals for their performance. 

Two Birmingham boys done good.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Aug 2022)

Beebo said:


> Ozzy Osbourne and Tony Iommi both deserve Gold medals for their performance.
> 
> Two Birmingham boys done good.



 Ozzy still had decent amount of power in his voice, by contrast Kevin Roland was a pale shadow of his former self


----------



## BrumJim (9 Aug 2022)

1. The marathons (FW, MW, F & M) went past my front door, twice. Made it very difficult to miss them!
2. Although I live in Birmingham, I took my son down to London to watch a track session. Saw Laura Kenny win gold. Again. She must like it when I am there.
2.5. The whole family went to see The Bull on Thursday evening. Judging from the TV pictures, I'm glad we didn't go on Saturday.
3. Hockey. Rude not to, as it was roughly 15 mins walk from my house, and at my old University, so I got to show my son where I studied and graduated.
4. Closing ceremony. Was that really Ozzy Osborne? Went with my Cameroon friend (part of the Commonwealth, apparently, despite never being a British Colony). 

It was great having the Commonwealth here in Birmingham. Although I may be a bit biased, I think Birmingham did very well. The weather certainly helped, but so many comments from people stating how it was so much better than they had expected (visitors regarding the city, locals regarding the organisation). Just need to get the city finished, now (hold on - another bit is getting tired and shabby - better get going on that too). And the crowd control coming out of the stadium last night was superb. Walked a long way to get to the buses (mostly back and forth), but as soon as we got to the front, a bus pulled up and we all piled on.


----------



## cougie uk (9 Aug 2022)

BrumJim said:


> 1. The marathons (FW, MW, F & M) went past my front door, twice. Made it very difficult to miss them!
> 2. Although I live in Birmingham, I took my son down to London to watch a track session. Saw Laura Kenny win gold. Again. She must like it when I am there.
> 2.5. The whole family went to see The Bull on Thursday evening. Judging from the TV pictures, I'm glad we didn't go on Saturday.
> 3. Hockey. Rude not to, as it was roughly 15 mins walk from my house, and at my old University, so I got to show my son where I studied and graduated.
> ...



I did see somewhere that the public transport had worked really well ? Congratulations to all involved.


----------



## Spartak (9 Aug 2022)

BrumJim said:


> 1. The marathons (FW, MW, F & M) went past my front door, twice. Made it very difficult to miss them!
> 2. Although I live in Birmingham, I took my son down to London to watch a track session. Saw Laura Kenny win gold. Again. She must like it when I am there.
> 2.5. The whole family went to see The Bull on Thursday evening. Judging from the TV pictures, I'm glad we didn't go on Saturday.
> 3. Hockey. Rude not to, as it was roughly 15 mins walk from my house, and at my old University, so I got to show my son where I studied and graduated.
> ...



I have to say we had a great experience on the Friday evening session, despite the horrific traffic on the M5 heading up to Brum from Bristol. The Park & Ride ran smoothly and dropped us right outside the gates - the only downside was they confiscated my Swiss army knife at security which I'd stupidly forgotten to take out of my rucksack, but rules are rules.
Once inside the stadium it was a very well organised with plenty of food stalls and toilets available.
We had a fantastic view from our seats and the atmosphere was brilliant.
All in all I have to say.....

Well done BIRMINGHAM.... 👏 👏


----------

